# 5D mark iii & off-camera flash



## Scarpz13 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Everyone
I have been searching the forums for answers to these questions, and have found variations but not really what I was looking for, so I am hoping some one can help me out.
I recently got a 5d Mkiii. Previously was using my 60D to fire my 580 ex II remotely off camera (I don't really like having flash on camera if I can help it). Obviously with the Mkiii I can't do this, so I was weighing a few options... esp since I would like to start doing multiple flash set-ups... so this are the options I have been weighing...

A) grab an ST-E2, or decent equivalent (help), us that, and then add either another 580 or 430 down the line
B) sell my 580 and get two Yongnuo 565s for the same price, and prob even the 622s to control
C) some sort of mixture of the above... but I am not sure how that would work.

If I am not mistaken, each Yongnuo requires its own 622 to be controlled, correct? But with the canon line I get one ST-E2 and it will fire flashes off camera without receivers? And if I have a 580, should my second flash also be 580, or will a 430 suffice for fill if the 580 is the main flash?

Mostly family portraits, etc... should have mentioned that!

thanks very much!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 4, 2013)

Its funny because I used to use my 7D for strobist stuff and now i'm in the same predicament. 

Currently, I'm using el cheapo Cowboy Radio Triggers but I plan on eventually replacing my 580EXII units for 600EX-RT units. The cowboy triggers are reliable to 60ft and I shoot manual flash anyway. 

Get a few cowboy triggers, They're pretty cheap.


----------



## NP714 (Jan 4, 2013)

It might be simpler and more versatile to buy a second Canon Flash. And the Canon stuff holds value better. Alternately, I've used a shoe mounted remote trigger to fire on off camera flash. And the cheapest was it just use a cord, but you are limited to about 3 feet or so.


----------



## AdamJ (Jan 4, 2013)

Scarpz13 said:


> Hello Everyone
> I have been searching the forums for answers to these questions, and have found variations but not really what I was looking for, so I am hoping some one can help me out.
> I recently got a 5d Mkiii. Previously was using my 60D to fire my 580 ex II remotely off camera (I don't really like having flash on camera if I can help it). Obviously with the Mkiii I can't do this, so I was weighing a few options... esp since I would like to start doing multiple flash set-ups... so this are the options I have been weighing...
> 
> ...



If you go for the 622s, you'll need one 622 on the camera plus one for each flash. By the way, the 622s are compatible with the 580EX II (indeed all Canon Mk II flashes).

With an ST-E2, you don't need additional receivers. Note that the Yongnuo 565EX and 568EX are compatible (as slave units) with Canon's optical wireless system and they can be mixed with Canon flashes.

You might also consider using your 580EX II as the master and then buying an additional flash (Canon or 565EX/568EX) instead of the ST-E2.

If you're shooting your family portraits indoors with umbrellas, optical wireless is fine. If you're using the flashes in soft boxes or if you're shooting in bright sunlight, radio would be more dependable.

To answer your question about the adequacy of a 430EX II to use with your 580EX II, yes it would be plenty powerful enough for your needs.


----------



## Scarpz13 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for your replies!

AdamJ- by that token, if I stick with my 580EX and get a 430, i would use the 430 for "fill" correct?
And instead of the ST-E2, would it not be cheaper for me to get the 90EX flash to trigger the other flashes? or will i lose some control there?
I figure that way i can have a small carry around "pop-up" flash for my Mkiii for emergencies (i know there is very little light from these)

Cheers.


----------



## AdamJ (Jan 5, 2013)

My advice was based on the price of a 565EX/568EX compared with an ST-E2, given that you already have a flash (580 EXII) capable of master functions. In other words, why not buy two cheap flashes instead of an ST-E2 and one additional flash. In that scenario, I would recommend two 565EX/568EXs.

If you want to stick with Canon, I'd recommend you add either an ST-E2 and a 430EX II, or a 580EX II and a 430EX II. Either way, you will want the power to be off-camera.


----------



## Kamakalele (Jan 6, 2013)

Aloha e Scarpz13,

I am a hobby photographer who basically shoots pictures of my daughter. I basically do a lot of run and gun shooting...kids move fast so I try to capture the moment. Recently I wanted to get more into creative photography stuff with my daughter being the core theme so I purchased a CANON 600 EX-RT and an ST E3 RT. I have been loving it so far. Having the ability to shoot flash using radio expands the creativity aspect, which you may not need. But I have been able to shoot using creative flash, of course vary basic techniques, with ease. Attached is a picture I took of my daughter holding the flash hidden behind her ballon to create an ambient soft light to light her face. Pretty basic but cool at the same point, I think. I've just started to expand my experimentation in this area but the ability to do RT has made it exciting. Don't know if this helps but good luck on your endeavors. Capturing the 'moment' in our families lives are the reason to do photography, for me anyway. Malama pono and good luck.


----------



## AdamJ (Jan 6, 2013)

Scarpz13 said:


> Thanks for your replies!
> 
> AdamJ- by that token, if I stick with my 580EX and get a 430, i would use the 430 for "fill" correct?
> And instead of the ST-E2, would it not be cheaper for me to get the 90EX flash to trigger the other flashes? or will i lose some control there?
> ...



I've just realised that my previous post didn't properly address your question.

My previous suggestions were made on the premise that, for family (group) portraiture, two off-camera flashes would give you much more flexibility and control than one, hence the suggestion to add:


an ST-E2 and one more flash, or

two more flashes. In this scenario, the two new flashes would be off-camera, controlled by the 580EX II on the camera - usually in non-flashing mode so that it doesn't contribute to the exposure. Or

three YN-622s and one more flash

The 90EX is indeed another option that I overlooked. I believe it would give you the same functionality as the ST-E2, albeit without the ST-E2's external controls so you would need to use the camera's flash control menu. 

For what it's worth, for family portraits I use two Yongnuo 565EXs, a YN-468 II and four YN-622s. The third flash enables background lighting or a hair light, etc.


----------



## Scarpz13 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kamakalele said:


> Aloha e Scarpz13,
> 
> I am a hobby photographer who basically shoots pictures of my daughter. I basically do a lot of run and gun shooting...kids move fast so I try to capture the moment. Recently I wanted to get more into creative photography stuff with my daughter being the core theme so I purchased a CANON 600 EX-RT and an ST E3 RT. I have been loving it so far. Having the ability to shoot flash using radio expands the creativity aspect, which you may not need. But I have been able to shoot using creative flash, of course vary basic techniques, with ease. Attached is a picture I took of my daughter holding the flash hidden behind her ballon to create an ambient soft light to light her face. Pretty basic but cool at the same point, I think. I've just started to expand my experimentation in this area but the ability to do RT has made it exciting. Don't know if this helps but good luck on your endeavors. Capturing the 'moment' in our families lives are the reason to do photography, for me anyway. Malama pono and good luck.



Great picture, Kamakalele! I cannot wait until my daughter is old enough to try something like that- right now she would probably just run and throw my 580ex in the toilet  But I will try a few set ups and get creative.

thanks!


----------



## Scarpz13 (Jan 6, 2013)

[/quote]

I've just realised that my previous post didn't properly address your question.

My previous suggestions were made on the premise that, for family (group) portraiture, two off-camera flashes would give you much more flexibility and control than one, hence the suggestion to add:


an ST-E2 and one more flash, or

two more flashes. In this scenario, the two new flashes would be off-camera, controlled by the 580EX II on the camera - usually in non-flashing mode so that it doesn't contribute to the exposure. Or

three YN-622s and one more flash

The 90EX is indeed another option that I overlooked. I believe it would give you the same functionality as the ST-E2, albeit without the ST-E2's external controls so you would need to use the camera's flash control menu. 

For what it's worth, for family portraits I use two Yongnuo 565EXs, a YN-468 II and four YN-622s. The third flash enables background lighting or a hair light, etc.
[/quote]

Thanks for clarifying... I plan on getting some radio triggers down the line (probably yongnuos for the price), but was considering the 90EX only because it was cheap, could fire my 580EXii for now, and I thought maybe it would do as a "carry around pop up replacement". But does anyone know if you can control ETTL settings, etc, of the 580 from the camera with a 90EX as the master? I thought you could but again have no idea really


----------



## AdamJ (Jan 6, 2013)

Scarpz13 said:


> But does anyone know if you can control ETTL settings, etc, of the 580 from the camera with a 90EX as the master? I thought you could but again have no idea really



Yes, a 90EX would provide full E-TTL or manual control of your 580EX II.


----------

